# L 48



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

While it is unseasonably warm I decided to dig along my foundation, tar, place 2 inch styrofoam, 6 mil plastic, and a perimeter drain..


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

another


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

3rd


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

last one


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, what is the styrofoam for and what are you doing in your project? Insulating the foundation? Thanks!

Andy


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Lamar

Great job! should fix any water problem you had in the basement. also gets you some seat time:tractorsm


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Lamar, nice work. 

Andy, yes, thats insulation for the basement walls. It really helps keep the basement warmer.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Harry do you have that type insulation on your house? I always wondered how much that would help when most of the wall is below grade already and you have the dirt to insulate.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm certain that it is now a required building code for any inhabitable sub terraining structure i.e. basement/celler in all fifty states now!!!

This applies to all homes that the buyer needs to obtain financing for!


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

nope,
not required here in the ne and thinking of our usual winters, one would tend to think it mandatory. I live on a large reservoir, which means wind almost every single day... There are times the ambient temp is 20 below. Factor in a wind speed, and cold will make a believer out of you. This is just tar, insulate, waterproof, that is 6 mil plastic,,, and putting in perimeter drains too...


----------

